# "The Hedgehog Primer : Everything You Need to Know..."



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

has anyone read this book? how is it?

http://www.amazon.com/Hedgehog-Primer-E ... 1591962110


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

No I haven't, but it looks worth looking into!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes it is fine. Lizardgirl's book is as good as you are going to find and it's free unless you want a hard copy.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Littlefootsmama said:


> No I haven't, but it looks worth looking into!


it does. it's pricey though, so it'd be good to hear some feedback.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

I helped edit the book and I titled it. It's written by a very experienced breeder and is an excellent reference.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, that's really cool HedgeMom!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a copy. There are a few small things I disagree with but overall it is a million times better than any pet store hedgie book you could find. I'd recommend it.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> I have a copy. There are a few small things I disagree with but overall it is a million times better than any pet store hedgie book you could find. I'd recommend it.


is there anything special, something i'd be interested in after reading several other hedgie books (not that it's not worthwhile to review the care info, but you get my drift)?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

To be honest I doubt you'll find anything additional that you can't find here on HHC.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a hard copy and find it very useful to loan to anyone who's hedgiesitting my quilled ones.
I purchased directly from Hedgehog Valley at half the cost than the listing you found on Amazon: http://hedgehogvalley.com/primer.html


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I have not read the book but had thought about purchasing it when I was researching last year before getting Loken. The reason I decided against it was that if I remember right the book was written around 2002 and everything changes so much with hedgies that I didn't want to go by something not recent. I found the forums had the most up to date info. That's just my reason for not purchasing it at the time, if you end up reading it let me know if you like


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Autumn and Hedgieonboard--i am going to locate it through the world cat in my library. i wanted to do that yesterday and discovered that my account had been blocked. considering that i have no overdue fees whatsoever, i was, um, surprised in a very unamused way. so i emailed the librarian asking about the reason why my account was blocked. her reply was: 'no reason at all. it's unblocked now. sorry.' gotta love these people...


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Kristina: Wow.. this may seem "bitchy" for lack of a better term, but incompetent people like that really bother me. I don't understand what is so hard about properly and efficiently doing a job.


----------

